# Jet JWL-1220 Woodturning Lathe



## M P Hales (7 Nov 2012)

Just getting started with turning and could do with some advice on best mid range lathe to start off with.
Have been told jwl 1220 is good machine but would I be better off with electronic variable speed control?


----------



## nev (8 Nov 2012)

hi M, 
Welcome. 
Variable Speed is a luxury I have yet to sample, desirable but not a necessity. Dont forget that the lathe is probably only half the cost of an initial set up. Without a few sharp tools and some way of keeping them sharp the lathe is just a very large paperweight! 
Have a read through this... http://www.peterchild.co.uk/info1/firsttools.htm to give you some idea of what you'll need to start.

You could do a lot worse than any of the Jet, Axminster and possibly Record Power range of lathes to start with, and some reputable (and reasonable) 'tool' companies to contact and deal with are the likes of Peter Child, The Toolpost, Axminster amongst others.

But in short, if you can afford the variable speed along with the rest of the kit, the answer's ...Yes!


----------



## M P Hales (8 Nov 2012)

Thanks for that Nev and Hello
Bit the bullet today and bought the Jet JML 1014
Local dealer suggested variable speed was basically another part to go wrong.
Have now used lathe for first time and very impressed.
Chisels he suggested are Crown which He tells Me are Sheffield produced and I would always prefer to buy British.
Any words of advice or encouragement would be good as I am a complete newby to wood turning but want to give it a go as have wanted to do for years.
Am also going to join local club as can't help feeling I need all the help I can get.
M


----------



## nev (9 Nov 2012)

Hi M,
Joining the club is a good idea, its shortens the learning curve somewhat if there is someone pointing out what to do or not to do.
If you're a book reader Keith Rowley - A foundation course, is a great resource and comes highly recommended.

Crown, Hamlet, Henry Taylor, Robert Sorby and RP are all decent tool brands and, I think, all British.






Using the Search function of the forum will probably bring up most of your immediate questions with a plethora of answers, but if it doesn't answer that 'daft' #-o question just post it and I'm sure there will be plenty of replies. 
It s a great place for helpful info and a bit of banter. (If its any indication of helpfulness, I had never touched a lathe until two years ago and my only tuition is the Rowley book and this place  )


----------



## marcros (9 Nov 2012)

i dont know if the tools on this page are well priced or not- i stumbled across them whilst looking at saws...

http://www.flinn-garlick-saws.co.uk/aca ... _SALE.html 

caveat emptor- i have no connection with the company and cannot vouch for them (or the tools), good, bad, or indifferent.


----------



## NikNak (9 Nov 2012)

Hi M, (only just seen your posting...)

As Nev says, the option of variable speed is an expensive 'toy'..... but boy what a toy to have :mrgreen: 


I've got the Jet 1220Vs and can turn things from (almost) a 12" bowl/platter, to little box's, pens and goodness knows how many other widgets. And can only say its a boon when you need to quickly go down to sanding speed.

It'll also go right down to approx 200rpm which is great when you want to have a go at thread chasing... (hammer) 


Nick


----------



## Lightweeder (9 Nov 2012)

I personally don't know how I would manage without variable speed. I'm gonna sound really dumb here, but you guys change belts every time you need to change speed? I'm up and down the speed range so often (I thought everyone was) it just wouldn't be practical. My one doesn't have a digital readout and I have to sort of memorise where the ranges are, but it's still massively important to me to have it.


----------



## M P Hales (10 Nov 2012)

thanks to all for the tips
will let you know how things go (assuming I've still got fingers to type with)
Martin


----------

